# [solved] PHP 5.2.9 mit segmentation fault

## Cosmicboy

Ich habe hier schon versucht es in englisch zu posten: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5709212.html#5709212

Habe gestern ein Update meines produktiven Webservers gemacht. Nun läuft dieser unter apache 2.2, MySQL 5.0 und soltle unter PHP 5.2.9 laufen. Nur PHP seg fault's immer, wenn ich versuche eine PHP-Datei zu starten. 

Habe schon apr, apr-tools, apache und php neu emerged, nur das brachte nichts.

Das einzige, was ich noch nicht upgraden wollte war der Kernel, der noch 2.4 ist, glibc und gcc (Version 3.irgendetwas). Ich versuche das auch im Moment auch zu vermeiden, weil das noch längere aufallzeiten nach sich ziehen würde und noch mehr Zeit kostet.

Hat jemand eine Lösung für mich, warum PHP nicht mehr läuft?Last edited by Cosmicboy on Thu May 07, 2009 8:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gibheer

Ist das bei allen Scripten so? Auch bei einem einfachen 

```
echo 'Hello World';
```

? Kannst du noch ein emerge --info posten?

----------

## Cosmicboy

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> Ist das bei allen Scripten so? Auch bei einem einfachen 
> 
> ```
> echo 'Hello World';
> ```
> ...

 

Da ich die halbe Nacht dran verbracht habe und jetzt mit etwas Ruhe rangehen konnte, kam ich weiter.

mit echo phpinfo(); bekomme ich kein Segfault, bei allem anderen ja.

Habe jetzt mal andere cflags benutzt und php neu kompiliert. Nun läufts. Waren wohl zu optimierte CFLAGS.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gibheer

Waere vielleicht gut mal herauszufinden, welches bzw. welche Flags genau daran schuld waren, um zur not einen Bugreport schreiben zu koennen. Und wenn wir hier ne richtige Loesung haben, kannst du den Thread auf solved setzen ^.^

----------

## Cosmicboy

Habe die CFLAGS von

CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

nach 

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

geändert.

Dann PHP neu kompiliert und nun läuft es.

----------

